# Setting up an Etsy shop



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I thought some of you thinking of setting up an Etsy shop might find this helpful:

http://studiojewel.blogspot.com/2008/05 ... -shop.html


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2008)

how does one direct traffic towards your etsy shop?? like there are so many out there...what makes people choose a certain one?


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

Ian, that is the million dollar question! There is no correct answer. There are millions of ways to promote a shop, at etsy, on the web or brick & mortar. They all take either time &/or money. You pick a hanful, try them out & see which best suit your needs, time & financial constraints.


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

The best place to start (IMHO) is to figure out WHO your customers are & WHERE they get their info.

EX) If your customer base is senior citizens, promoting on my space is probably not going to get you there, etc.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 24, 2008)

One great thing about Etsy, is, your tag lines, descriptions, show up on Google searches.  They must have a Google Bot.  I need to get my own site set up, and it's a goal by this mid summer.  Man, paying on the average of $120 to $170 per month Etsy fees, ouch. :?  I have had suggestions for setting up a web site, any others suggestions?  PM me.

Paul :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2008)

Etsy's fees are just a drop in the bucket when you figure what your overhead would be if you had a B&M shop or even what it's going to cost you to get traffic directed to your shop if you have an independant website.


----------



## IanT (May 24, 2008)

Tab, thanks!! I think i am going to pick up some marketing books and stuff before i take it public (in some time...still got alot of time before that happens) but I can learn as much as I can...i actually started a binder with all my info in it so thats good stuff ...slowly but surely!!


----------



## Lane (May 25, 2008)

*hijack*

Has anyone noticed and "changes " with Etsy?

IanT- When I opened my shop, I bought I few things from other crafters so I could see how the whole process worked.  Good Luck!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah little by little noticing changes.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2008)

What type of changes are you refering too Lane?

ETSY changes & tweaks things on a regular basis. The latest change is filtering supplies & vintage out of all the handmade searches & allowing a customer to search by price.


----------



## Lane (May 25, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What type of changes are you refering too Lane?


 I JUST noticed the "Policy Page" change and the photo organizer...


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2008)

What photo organizer? That must be our Memorial Day gift   .

Things do regularly just POP up. You can generally go to the forums & see people discussing & cussing every new thing that is added, tweaked or changed.


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooh Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I LOVE the photo organizer! It was NOT there yesterday.

I just found the shop policy page too. It's new as well.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 25, 2008)

Where is the photo organizer?


----------



## Tabitha (May 25, 2008)

If you open up one of your listings & go to the page w/ your photos, there are little arrows so you can change the order of your photos. very cool!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 25, 2008)

Oh wow that is so kewl! Thanxs Marr for the site that is awesome for newbies!


----------

